# tcl/tk Array



## Der Wolf (6. September 2008)

Halli hallo,

ich bräuchte eine Möglichkeit mit einer Methode Arrays zu füllen. Ich weiss wie es
mit globalen Arrays funktioniert, aber ich würde die Arrays lieber als Parameter an meine Funktion übergeben und sie füllen lassen, oder sie als Rückgabe-Wert geliefert bekommen. Aber irgendwie lässt sich das nicht machen. 

Hat da vllt jemand eine Idee?

Gruss
Der Wolf


----------



## Der Wolf (6. September 2008)

Hat sich erledigt ... upvar ist die Lösung

proc testArray {myArray} {

  upvar myArray arr

  puts [array exists $arr]

}

array set myArray {}

testArray myArray


----------

